# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  بازی snake( مار) به زبان اسمبلی

## toxic programer

با سلام به بروبج باحال برنامه نویس 
ما برای یک پروژه دانشجویی این برنامه رو لازم داریم .برنامه در حد level 1 کافیه . :خیلی عصبانی:  لطفا اگه می تونید کمکمون کنید به این mail جواب رو ارسال کنید  s_a_02007@yahoo   با تشکر زیاد از شماها

----------


## elnaz87

سلام اگه اين برنامه مار رو داريد منم ميخوام...

----------


## مهدی لعل

سلام 
شما تونستید که برنامه مارو بنویسید.؟
اگه دارید لطفآ برای منم بفرستید
mla.eng246@gmail.com :اشتباه:

----------


## mortezamsp

منبع : codecorona.com

----------


## meryjooni

بچه ها کسی کد برنامه بازی  Tetris  ( خونه سازی )  رو نداره ، بزاره برام ؟!

----------


## samfisher

> بچه ها کسی کد برنامه بازی  Tetris  ( خونه سازی )  رو نداره ، بزاره برام ؟!


سلام، سایت خیلی جالیبه، دمتون گرم !

----------


## user68

> منبع : codecorona.com


با سلام 
من این برنامه رو خوندم ولی نفهمیدم اون جایی که گفته کلید فشار داده شده میره تو pressedkey پس کجا  کلید ها رو از کاربر میگیره؟ ممنون میشم اگه دوستان خوندند برا منم توضیح بدند.

----------


## f_abdorazagh

سلام کسی میدونه دقیقا برای ادامه بازی،وقتی کلیدی فشار نمیدیم ،چیکار میکنه؟

----------

